# PROPONGO NO METER MAS A CHILE EN TEMAS MONSES



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

La verdad es que es interesante polemizar con los chilenos, siempre y cuando se mantenga un buen nivel y no se llegue al patrioterismo sin sentido, como el del tristemente célebre López de Castilla.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Take nunca pense ke hubieran peruanos ultranacionalistas como esos, pero en si creo ke todos esos temas cojudos y broncas con los chilenos nacieron de polemicas tontas con ellos, y en parte avces creo ke ellos tienen razon de arrebatarse, porlo ke propongo no poner mas temas infantiles y sin sentido ke relacionen a chile, pongan cosas directas ke nos afecte y si ponen algo de chile ke sea temas serios en los ke envuelva opiniones o cosas directas de la clase dirigente de chile y no cojudeses COMO EL PISCO ES PERUANO, SOFIA CHILENA O NO ALA INVERSION CHILENA, ETC. Hay mejores maneras de llenar el foro de posts sin polemizar con extranjeros.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Me parece lo mas logico y civilizado


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ME PARECE MUY BIEN TU IDEA ...... EMPIEZA !!!!


----------



## Solange (May 1, 2005)

Mouses said:


> ...Take nunca pense ke hubieran peruanos ultranacionalistas como esos, pero en si creo ke todos esos temas cojudos y broncas con los chilenos nacieron de polemicas tontas con ellos, y en parte avces creo ke ellos tienen razon de arrebatarse, *porlo ke propongo no poner mas temas infantiles* :? y sin sentido ke relacionen a chile, pongan cosas directas ke nos afecte y si ponen algo de chile ke sea temas serios en los ke envuelva opiniones o cosas directas de la clase dirigente de chile y no *cojudeses COMO EL PISCO ES PERUANO* :? , SOFIA CHILENA O NO ALA INVERSION CHILENA, ETC. Hay mejores maneras de llenar el foro de posts sin polemizar con extranjeros.



Sigue poniendo estos temas infantiles, Mouses 

Porque, quien tiene argumentos irrebatibles tiene todo el derecho de sostenerlos. Y quien expresa la verdad jamás debe callar ni ser callado. 

Salu2


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

TOY CON SOLANGE.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LA IDEA ES LLEVAR EL HILO DE UN TEMA DE MANERA ALTURADA, SE QUE SE PUEDE LOGRAR, PERO ES INEVITABLE QUE LLEGUEN INESCRUPULOSOS A FASTIDIAR.....LO QUE DICEN SOLANGE Y PEDRO BIEN SE PUEDEN MEZCLAR .........! BUENAS ALTERNATIVAS !


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

NO DUDARIA EN MANDAR AL "MAS ALLA" A CUALQUIER OTRO PLEITISTA BUENO PARA NADA.......... ESTE ES UN FORO DIVERTIDO, CULTO, A VECES DE SANO HUEVEO, PERO ALTURADO


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Pienso lo mismo... no poner temas en los cuales pueda ocasionar problemas...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo, no nombrar a Chile...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Utilizemos La ley de hielo... =P


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO CON CORTAR DE TAJO TODO LO REFERENTE A CHILE...SE PUEDE HACER POLEMICA..VAN A HABER CHOQUES DE PUNTO DE VISTA..ESTO ES SANO PORQUE LOS PARTICIPANTES VAN ADQUIRIENDO MAS AMPLITUD DE VISION Y AL FINAL MEJOR CAPACIDAD DE REFLEXION..........LO UNICO QUE DEBERIA EVITARSE SON LOS ADJETIVOS HACIA UNA NACION.......HAY QUE APRENDER A TOMAR RESPONSABILIDAD SOBRE NUESTRAS AFIRMACIONES...Y SI TENEMOS LOS ARGUMENTOS NECESARIOS CREO ES SALUDABLE LANZARLO AL DEBATE.

ACORDEMOS CON LOS CHILENOS PARA QUE CUANDO ENTRE ALGUN TIPO NEO-NACIONALISTA -INSULTANTE.............CALLAR POR AMBOS LADOS Y ESPERAR EL TRABAJO DEL MODERADOR.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Se puede discutir sin ofender a nadie, con los moderadores atentos a cualquier baboso que quiera o ponga un comentario fuera de base. Se puede discutir sin pelear.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno tienen razon , pero es que cualquier thread que lleve la palabra chile, genera estos problemas, por eso me parece buena idea evitar nombrarlos, hay que postear mas fotos.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

CODIGO DE ETICA:

TRATAR COMO QUIERES QUE TE TRATEN.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Solange said:


> Sigue poniendo estos temas infantiles, Mouses
> 
> Porque, quien tiene argumentos irrebatibles tiene todo el derecho de sostenerlos. Y quien expresa la verdad jamás debe callar ni ser callado.
> 
> Salu2


a ver ..si fuera por eso tonces nosotros tmpc deveriamos callarnos po!!

ustedes dicen que tienen la razon ..pues nosotros tmbn decimos lo mismo entonces ningun lado se quedara callado y asi se arman las peleas ..entonces lo mejor que seria..

quedarse callado pos!!


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Cierto, mejor quedarnos callados.

A resolver las polémicas por la fuerza.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

mejor cierto ??

en ese caso quien ganaria??


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ninguno porque en verdad las guerras son para gente estúpida.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

La violencia, a veces, es transformadora, útil: Mirá la revolución francesa, madre de la República.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno a nosotros no nos conviene entrar en guerra con nadie....


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Todo es relativo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno yo creo que las fuerzas armadas son necesarias, pero ahora el Perú está enfocado en mejorar la economía y una guerra tumbaría todo lo logrado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los grandes cambios de la humanidad han costado muchas vidas humanas, esto me hace recordar a los profesores comunistas que tenia en la academia, esos patas si que son drasticos, pero demasiado locos...


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Pensar que a Argentina se la tumbaron unos yuppies del Banco Mundial :hahaha:


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Los grandes cambios de la humanidad han costado muchas vidas humanas, esto me hace recordar a los profesores comunistas que tenia en la academia, esos patas si que son drasticos, pero demasiado locos...


Cuando la Comisión de la verdad empezó a investigar a Alan, la defensa de sus ayayeros fue: COMUNISTAS!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Disculpen pero quienen son los yuppies, yo pense que solo se usaba cuando alguien queria decir, Yehhh, que chevere, o Yupiiii, jajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es buena idea. Mejor ni mencionar a ese pais, para guardar tranquilidad en el foro. Es mas, deberia estar prohibido hacerlo.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Pensar que a Argentina se la tumbaron unos yuppies del Banco Mundial :hahaha:


Argentina se tumbó solita... nadie lá obligó a endeudarse hasta el cuello... (entre muchas otras cosas)...


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

J Block said:


> Es buena idea. Mejor ni mencionar a ese pais, para guardar tranquilidad en el foro. Es mas, deberia estar prohibido hacerlo.


Pero así nunca cumplirán su sueño de superar a los argentinos o a los mexicanos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

poroto said:


> Pero así nunca cumplirán su sueño de superar a los argentinos o a los mexicanos...


Tienes razon, ahorita mismo creo un thread de la invasion chilena a Lima en 1881, y nos vamos arriba en menos de un dia, jajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bajopontino no podemos meter a chile en temas monces... me pregunto si podremos hacer theard eroticos de chile =P ?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que mejor seria, sin duda alguna que dejaramos de hablar de ellos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno no hablemos de "ellos" pero podremos??????????????


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

o no ce en ves de decir chile decimos Aji =P ... y asi podremos aser mas facil todo esto en ves de decir ellos...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No necesitamos del pais sureño para subir de posts como dijo alguien por allí, el tema de Sofia lo borraron y se bajaron como 200 posts que se recuperaron el mismo dia entre diferentes threads...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

poroto said:


> Argentina se tumbó solita... nadie lá obligó a endeudarse hasta el cuello... (entre muchas otras cosas)...


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Poroto. El "filósofo" Kant todavía sigue creyendo que el FMI y el BM son los cucos. Sólo lo son para los países que no resuelven sus problemas, como Argentina. Aquí en el Perú, al igual que en Chile, ya nadie habla de esas instituciones.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

poroto said:


> Argentina se tumbó solita... nadie lá obligó a endeudarse hasta el cuello... (entre muchas otras cosas)...


Es el precio que pago por su descentralizacion....cada estado federal tuvo acceso al credito con aval automatico del gobierno.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Bueno no hablemos de "ellos" pero podremos??????????????



Yo creo que no........porque "ellos" estan en todos lados.........
y no podemos dejar de mencionarlos. Esa es la pura verdad.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Hay que aprender a barrer la casa.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

bastante buena idea si se refiere a los threads q hace referencia a Chile sin sentido y q no aportan nada constructivo, aquellos dónde se pueda discutir un tema interesante, debatir de forma alturada sobre temas de interes mutuo.. todo ok.


----------

